# FR: L'eût-on fait qu'elle n'eût rien voulu savoir - subjonctif plus-que-parfait à valeur conditionnelle



## Charlie Parker

Can anyone offer me an English translation of this and explain the grammar? I really can't make it out. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Yossarian_Lives

Can you provide some additional context?


----------



## 89I

Charlie Parker said:


> L'eût-on fait qu'elle n'eût rien voulu savoir.


 
If I am not mistaken, the tense is the passé antérieur (formed with the passé simple of avoir or être plus the past participle of the main verb).

It is a very formal literary tense making reference to past events with one event happening and finishing berfore the other. However, if I am correct, only the nous and vous forms take the accent.

elle eut fait (~ elle a fait)
nous eûmes fait (~ nous avons fait)
vous eûtes fait (~ vous avez fait)

*Though I could totally be wrong!!!*


----------



## JackD

Only a try, Charlie, this one is tough (and seldom used - if ever-by - dedicated linguists )

Even if we tried (même si on a essayé),  we could'nt made her know that..

Je sais que je m'aventure dans des terrains plus que douteux, mais j'essaie...


----------



## geve

Charlie Parker said:


> Can anyone offer me an English translation of this and explain the grammar? I really can't make it out. Merci d'avance.


This is refined French.  Not something you will hear often in common speech! This is a bit hard to explain, and you shouldn't trust my word for it as I am no expert in grammar. 

The whole sentence could be rephrased as such: *Si on l'avait fait, elle n'aurait/n'eût rien voulu savoir.*
I think that using the inversion + "que" gives a connotation of "if I had done things differently it wouldn't have made any difference anyway".

I'll try to replicate the structure to see if it can help you understand how it works:
_Si j'avais pris le métro, je serais arrivée à l'heure._
_=> Eussé-je pris le métro que je fusse arrivée à l'heure._

_Si elle avait regardé le programme, nous n'aurions pas raté le film._
_=> Eût-elle regardé le programme que nous n'eussions pas raté le film._

_S'ils avaient réussi leurs examens, ils auraient pu partir en vacances._
_=> Eussent-ils réussi leurs examens qu'ils eussent pu partir en vacances._

_Si le nez de Cleopâtre avait été plus grand, la face du monde en aurait été changée. _
_=> Le nez de Cleopâtre eût-il été plus grand que la face du monde en eût été changée. _

But once again, this is not a common structure. And please, please, other members do correct me!!



[edit] oui, Jack, moi aussi je me sens bien courageuse  (et beaucoup plus lente, aussi !!)

[edit2] So to translate it... maybe: _Even if we had done it we wouldn't have made her change her mind_. (??) But more context would help for a translation!


----------



## Gil

L'eût-on fait => L'aurait-on fait
Conditionnel passé deuxième forme .  Voir là
À remarquer que le passé antérieur ne porte pas Edit (merci Geve) d'accent circonflexe à la troisième personne du singulier.

If we had tried, she would not have wanted to hear anything about it.
Also possible (I am not sure)
Had we tried, she would not have....

A native speaker would probable find a more elegant translation...
Edit :  Salut Geve,  je n'avais pas lu ton message avant d'écrire ça


Good luck


----------



## JackD

geve said:


> [edit] oui, Jack, moi aussi je me sens bien courageuse  (et beaucoup plus lente, aussi !!)
> 
> [edit2] So to translate it... maybe: _Even if we had done it we wouldn't have made her change her mind_. (??) But more context would help for a translation!




Merci Geve, je me sens soudainement plus légère... (mais où étiez-vous donc tous ???)


----------



## geve

Où ? Mais en train de suer à grosses gouttes sur mon post, bien sûr ! 


Gil said:


> L'eût-on fait => L'aurait-on fait
> Conditionnel passé deuxième forme . Voir là
> À remarquer que le passé antérieur ne porte pas de trait d'union à la troisième personne du singulier.


Oui, mais... comment sais-tu qu'il ne s'agit pas plutôt du subjonctif plus-que-parfait ?  J'ai une fâcheuse tendance à mélanger conditionnel et subjonctif, c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas osé analyser le temps de conjugaison de la phrase proposée... 
(tu veux dire "pas d'accent", non ?)


Gil said:


> Had we tried, she would not have....


Ah oui, ça me paraît pas mal ça


----------



## Charlie Parker

It comes from another member, FranParis, who will also offer me an explanation when she has time:


FranParis said:


> L'eût-on fait qu'elle n'eût rien voulu savoir.


I just thought I'd open it up to other members as well. Geve's explanation seems especially helpful. Thank you all for your patience and generosity.


----------



## Icetrance

Hello,

This is my understanding:

eût = aurait (present conditional)

More literally,

"it would have been done by us she would not have liked to know anything (about it)"

*Should we have carried it through/out, she would have preferred not to have known anything about it.* 

I do not know what "it" is referring to. LOL.


----------



## Gil

Icetrance said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do not know what "it" is referring to. LOL.


Don't worry about "it"


----------



## geve

Icetrance said:


> *Should we have carried it through/out, she would have preferred not to have known anything about it.*


I like your "should we have..."!  For the second part however, it's not that she would have preferred not to know. _Ne rien vouloir savoir_ means that one doesn't want to know, is not willing to hear the point.

Cf. the TLFi:
_Ne/n'en rien vouloir savoir; ne pas vouloir savoir qqc. _Décider d'ignorer quelque chose, refuser d'écouter les objections de quelqu'un. _(Je ne) veux pas le savoir_ (fam.).


----------



## englishman

Charlie Parker said:


> Can anyone offer me an English translation of this and explain the grammar? I really can't make it out. Merci d'avance.



"L'eût-on fait qu'elle n'eût rien voulu savoir"

"Had we done it then she would not have wanted to know" or
"Were we to have done it then she would not have wanted to know"

As for grammar, the first "eût" is a genuine subjunctive, but the second is the conditionelle passé deuxième forme. I think. There's quite a lot about that odd tense in this thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=173311


----------



## geve

J'admire les non-francophones qui posent les questions qui fâchent - ces temps de conjugaisons qui font peur à tant de francophones pure souche... (sauf quelques intrépides inconscients comme ceux de ce fil, qui ont osé relever le défi tout en émettant moult réserves )

Englishman, merci pour la confirmation. Conditionnel passé deuxième forme it is, then.

Some general rules about conditionnel, pour ceux qui ne se sont pas déjà enfuis en courant.


----------



## Gil

Un subjonctif sans "que"?


----------



## geve

Gil said:


> Un subjonctif sans "que"?


Oh, on a vu des choses plus bizarres, non ?  La grammaire ne cesse pas de m'étonner. 

Mais tu m'obliges à poster cette découverte que j'ai faite sur le site de l'Académie française herself, et qui m'a perturbée :


> Au plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, *aussi nommé parfois improprement conditionnel passé deuxième forme* ...




Je rends mon tablier. D'ailleurs le tablier ne me sied pas du tout.


----------



## Gil

geve said:


> Oh, on a vu des choses plus bizarres, non ?  La grammaire ne cesse pas de m'étonner.
> 
> Mais tu m'obliges à poster cette découverte que j'ai faite sur le site de l'Académie française herself, et qui m'a perturbée :
> 
> 
> 
> Je rends mon tablier. D'ailleurs le tablier ne me sied pas du tout.



Je note que c'est tiré du raport du Conseil supérieur de la langue française qui est cité par l'Académie.

Je continue toutefois de croire à l'existence du conditionnel passé deuxième forme (ma Bible c'est mon vieux Bescherelle).
  Par ailleurs, je pense que la phrase discutée contient deux conditionnels passés deuxième forme qui, ramenés à la première forme, se liraient:
L'aurait-on fait qu'elle n'aurait rien voulu savoir.


----------



## englishman

Gil said:


> Je continue toutefois de croire à l'existence du conditionnel passé deuxième forme (ma Bible c'est mon vieux Bescherelle).



Moi aussi.



> Par ailleurs, je pense que la phrase discutée contient deux conditionnels passés deuxième forme qui, ramenés à la première forme, se liraient:
> L'aurait-on fait qu'elle n'aurait rien voulu savoir.


C'est possible. En anglais, le premier doit être un subjonctif, donc j'ai cru que c'est de même en français mais peut-être j'avais tort.

We need an expert.


----------



## Gil

englishman said:


> Moi aussi.
> 
> C'est possible. En anglais, le premier doit être un subjonctif, donc j'ai cru que c'est de même en français mais peut-être j'avais tort.
> 
> We need an expert.


You're translations looked great to me, but I did not realize you were using a subjunctive in English.  
Merci.  J'ai appris quelque chose...


----------



## geve

Gil said:


> Je continue toutefois de croire à l'existence du conditionnel passé deuxième forme (ma Bible c'est mon vieux Bescherelle).


Loin de moi l'idée de te faire perdre la foi.  
Pour moi, ça ne change pas grand-chose : je sais en général quelle forme de verbe utiliser, mais je ne suis pas toujours sûre de comment cette forme s'appelle.


----------



## Icetrance

I got confused because "J'aurais voulu +inf" can mean "I would have liked to..." (J'aurais aimé + inf).

Anyways, "not to want to know something" does not mean "to refuse to know something." Does it? 

I do not think that former would make for a fully correct translation here.  They are similar in meaning, but there is a slight nuance of difference that must be addressed. 

Example:

I didn't want to hear about the accident, but they told me anyways.

I refused to hear about the accident when they started to tell me about it. 
(I walked away). 

ne rien vouloir savoir = to refuse to have any knowledge of

*Should we have carried it out/through, she would have refused to have known about it.*


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:
			
		

> Your translations looked great to me, but I did not realize you were using a subjunctive in English.


 
Same with me. I think englishman's suggestions (#13) are an excellent rendering of the French.  (though I wonder if "that", or a simple coma after "it" wouldn't work better than "then"). 
I however assumed that "Had we done it/Were we to have done it" were conditional forms in English, since "if" is understood. 

More on English subjuntive mood here



			
				Gil said:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, je pense que la phrase discutée contient deux conditionnels passés deuxième forme qui, ramenés à la première forme, se liraient:
> L'aurait-on fait qu'elle n'aurait rien voulu savoir.


J'en étais venue à la même conclusion 

Sauf que... (je trouve pas mon Bescherelle) 
*Grevisse*
Une seconde forme du conditionnel passé _j'eusse aimé *_ n'est autre que celle du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif. 
*** Même remarque pour _j'eusse été_ et _j'eusse fini_
*Antidote*
La seconde forme du conditionnel passé s’exprime par le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif ; l’auxiliaire se conjugue dans ce cas à l’imparfait du subjonctif.
_j’eusse aimé…_
_il fût parti…_
Et non : _f_*u*_t_ (sans accent circonflexe), qui donnerait le passé antérieur de l’indicatif.

Que l'eût-on su!


----------



## Gil

Nicomon said:


> More on English subjuntive mood here
> 
> J'en étais venue à la même conclusion


Merci pour le lien.


> Construction by inversion Where the subjunctive is used after “if” in a counterfactual condition (see below), the same effect can be achieved by omitting the “if” and inverting the verb and subject.
> _*If I were* the President... / Were I the President..._
> _*If he had* a car with him... / Had he a car with him..._


Ben là, c'est clair :  Englishman connaît sa grammaire


----------



## Icetrance

"L'eût-on fait qu'elle n'eût rien voulu savoir" has the same construction as
"La loi m'eût-elle obligé que je m'y fusse refusé."

Anyways, I would not translate "n'aurait rien voulu savoir" by "would not have wanted to know....

"would not have wanted to know about it" does not mean "would have refused to have known about it".  Pensez-y une minute!

Les petites nuances peuvent faire toute une différence au niveau du sens.


----------



## Gil

How about:
...it would not have changed her mind in the least bit


----------



## Nicomon

Original: _L'eût-on fait qu'elle n'eût rien voulu savoir = L'aurait-on fait qu'elle n'aurait rien voulu savoir = (Même) si on l'avait fait, elle n'aurait rien voulu savoir._ 
_TLFI _
_Ne/n'en rien vouloir savoir; ne pas vouloir savoir qqc. _Décider d'ignorer quelque chose, refuser d'écouter les objections de quelqu'un. _(Je ne) veux pas le savoir_ (fam.).



Icetrance said:


> Should we have carried it out/through, she would have refused to have known about it*.*


Sorry ice, but this one seems like a mouthful to me.  


englishman said:


> "Had we done it then she would not have wanted to know"


I like this one... 


Gil said:


> How about:
> ...it would not have changed her mind in the least bit


But it could mean that too...

Qui a raison? À moins qu'il y ait une 4e possibilité? par ex.: "Had we done it, she simply would have ignored it". 

Comment doit-on au juste interpréter la phrase originale, sans plus de contexte.


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> Original: _L'eût-on fait qu'elle n'eût rien voulu savoir = L'aurait-on fait qu'elle n'aurait rien voulu savoir = (Même) si on l'avait fait, elle n'aurait rien voulu savoir._
> _TLFI _
> _Ne/n'en rien vouloir savoir; ne pas vouloir savoir qqc. _Décider d'ignorer quelque chose, refuser d'écouter les objections de quelqu'un. _(Je ne) veux pas le savoir_ (fam.).
> 
> 
> Sorry ice, but this one seems like a mouthful to me.
> 
> I like this one...
> 
> But it could mean that too...
> 
> Qui a raison? À moins qu'il y ait une 4e possibilité? par ex.: "Had we done it, she simply would have ignored it".
> 
> Comment doit-on au juste interpréter la phrase originale, sans plus de contexte.



You are right, Nicomon. But "would not have wanted to know about it" doesn't mean "would have refused to have known about it".  The latter is what "n'aurait rien voulu savoir" means, not the former. There's a difference in meaning there, my friend.

As for a correct translation, mine is fine. Leave it alone. LOL!!!! Yes, it's a little heavy, I admit. But, the French is written quite formally, so that's why I went for a heavy-sounding translation (to be more formal)

Yes, more context would greatly help. Without more, who knows really? Right? 

But, Gil's last translation is not exactly what the French is saying.  En tout cas, il se pourrait que sa supposition soit bien correcte, mais même là, j'hésiterais à l'utiliser (trop loin du vrai sens). 

You are on to something with your translation, Nicomon. I like the word "ignore" (refused to know about it/ pay attention to) 

Je propose actuellement: «*If we would have done it, she would have tuned out any mention of it*»


----------



## geve

Nicomon said:


> Comment doit-on au juste interpréter la phrase originale, sans plus de contexte.


Le contexte est là. 
Je vote donc pour ta quatrième possibilité, ou alors celle de Gil.


----------



## Gil

Puisqu'il faut évoluer:
Had we done so, it (the Bible) would have ignored us.


----------



## Icetrance

"Elle" is the Bible? Ok

It still doesn't change the fact that  "would not have wanted to know..." does not mean "would have refused to know..."

Avec un tout petit peu de contexte, les choses sont un tout petit plus claires.  

*If we would have done it, the Bible would not have acknowledged it* ("would have refused to have known about it" in the sense that it would have ignored/acted as if it were not the case)

Voilà une nouvelle interpretation d'Icetrance.


----------

